# HIIT Cardio



## GoalGetter (Aug 31, 2004)

I generally do my cardio on the elliptical machine or a good ol' stairmaster, doing intervals 2 minutes high intensity 1 minute moderate/recovery, for 30-45 minutes. I'm getting BORED. 

 Any suggestions? Not only do I need a change, I'd love to know what I could do to make my cardio workouts BETTER, and MORE EFFECTIVE.

 I did a quick search on here, but there are too many threads to sift through and I have to go to sleep!  Any input I could wake up to find as a reply here in the morning would be great - tomorrow is a cardio day!

 Thanks and good night folks!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 31, 2004)

HIIT cardio should only last around 20 minutes, and if done correctly you would have a hard time going longer than 60 seconds on the high intensity interval.


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 31, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> HIIT cardio should only last around 20 minutes, and if done correctly you would have a hard time going longer than 60 seconds on the high intensity interval.


 Well that's definitely a good tip, to start. I'd been KILLING myself on that thing. KILLING. No wonder. 

 ok going to bed now for real. Thanks robert...


----------



## topolo (Aug 31, 2004)

Do you want to go to bed with me? We could do some cardio!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 1, 2004)

*Hahahahaha!*



			
				topolo said:
			
		

> Do you want to go to bed with me? We could do some cardio!!!!!!!!!!


 Such a funny guy... I swear this forum is full of comedians.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 1, 2004)

I did come accross a thread that discussed  HIIT very well. If i can find it i shall let you know. 

However the gist is it was that HIIT is recommended to be 30sec high and 30sec low/mod. In addition some members preferred/suggested doing 15sec high and 45sec low/mod. Given the high of only 15 sec, it would have to be pretty intense. You should be almost 'begging for mercy' by the 15th sec, anyone seeing you workout on those 15secs should feel like moving out of your path even though you are on a stationary machine! Max session of 20min (as advised by Robert). Also it is suggested to start with a 5 min session and build up to 20 mins by adding a min every second or third session.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 1, 2004)

*damn!*



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I did come accross a thread that discussed  HIIT very well. If i can find it i shall let you know.
> 
> However the gist is it was that HIIT is recommended to be 30sec high and 30sec low/mod. In addition some members preferred/suggested doing 15sec high and 45sec low/mod. Given the high of only 15 sec, it would have to be pretty intense. You should be almost 'begging for mercy' by the 15th sec, anyone seeing you workout on those 15secs should feel like moving out of your path even though you are on a stationary machine! Max session of 20min (as advised by Robert). Also it is suggested to start with a 5 min session and build up to 20 mins by adding a min every second or third session.


  I'm so glad I asked, because it's obvious I was horribly misinformed. I thought what I was doing _is _HIIT, since I was doing intervals. But I paired it with other "facts" I've been told over and over, like if you want your cardio to be effective you have to do more than 20 minutes at a time because the first 20 minutes you're not burning fat, etc.

  Every time I think I've got it straight, I am reminded once again I'm a grasshoppa with much to learn.

 Thanks! And please do let me know if you remember what thread that HIIT info was in. I'd love to read up on it. Maybe I'll search for it myself after work...


----------



## LAM (Sep 1, 2004)

HIIT cardio is not about burning fat or X amount of calories during the actual training session. the purpose of HIIT is to speed up the RMR so that you body goes into fat burning mode for several hours after the training session.  when you increase the RMR the body uses more free fatty acids (FFA's) for energy...there are also many positive hormonal responses from high-intensity interval training that do not occur from traditional low intensity long duration cardio...


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 1, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> HIIT cardio is not about burning fat or X amount of calories during the actual training session. the purpose of HIIT is to speed up the RMR so that you body goes into fat burning mode for several hours after the training session...


 That's what I'm learning.  I wish I'd known more about this six weeks ago.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 1, 2004)

Cant seem to find that specific thread. Seems it is lost in a gazillion others. However here is a site explaining HIIT in an informative and amusing manner.
http://www.musclemedia.com/training/hiit.asp 

But as mentioned above by Robert, 60 secs on high should be quite a challenge. The above site suggests 30secs on high, which most say is quite diff to accomplish. However try out what works for you to achieve the result pointed out by LAM.

The 'high' is actually a sprint. It is quite diff to sprint for more than a min(http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=33146&highlight=hiit). Or to sprint on a stairmaster. So you may want to consider some other equip. The threadmill is not recommended as possibility of loosing your step when changing speed. 

Hope this helps. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## joey2005 (Sep 1, 2004)

are you serious? HIIT cardio only increases RMR? well then my first question is.. should I wait hours after HIIT cardio to eat a meal? And If I really need to burn fat and calories...should I have  a seperate time for HIIT and fat burning cardio like a steady jog? Or can I do a light jog for 30 minutes .. then 15 minutes of HIIT?


----------



## joey2005 (Sep 1, 2004)

TOday was a non-lift day and i did 20 minutes of HIIT cardio then did situps...then waited 1 hour to eat my 5th meal of the day .. is this enough? I mean i feel it when im done that ive worked hard...but should I be doing like HIIT in the morning and like long time running at afternoon on non-lift days?


----------



## joey2005 (Sep 2, 2004)

anyone?


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 2, 2004)

20 minutes of hitt is enough provided you are giving it all you got. when doing cardio twice a day, you risk burning muscle so probably not a good idea imo. i guess it just depends on your goals and how much fat you need to lose. make sure you are taking lots and lots of protein and glutamine as well to prevent catabolism.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 4, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Cant seem to find that specific thread. Seems it is lost in a gazillion others. However here is a site explaining HIIT in an informative and amusing manner.
> http://www.musclemedia.com/training/hiit.asp
> 
> But as mentioned above by Robert, 60 secs on high should be quite a challenge. The above site suggests 30secs on high, which most say is quite diff to accomplish. However try out what works for you to achieve the result pointed out by LAM.
> ...


HEy! i forgot to tell you how it went! I did this on Thursday afternoon, I was shooting for 20 minutes, but I think I lasted about 15. Doing 20-30 second sprints around the public school in my folks' neighborhood. sprinted down the longer sides, jogged down the shorter sides. I got home DEAD TIRED. Now I understand.

Thank you!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 5, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HEy! i forgot to tell you how it went! I did this on Thursday afternoon, I was shooting for 20 minutes, but I think I lasted about 15. Doing 20-30 second sprints around the public school in my folks' neighborhood. sprinted down the longer sides, jogged down the shorter sides. I got home DEAD TIRED. Now I understand.
> 
> Thank you!


You are Welcome!


----------

